# www.lamacchinadelcaffe.com - experience review



## IamOiman (Nov 13, 2018)

Hi all,

I want to relate my experiences with this espresso machine vendor and parts store located in Italy.

This is a small shop that caters to the home espresso market, only selling 3 or 4 machines with more than one group (and all of which are two group). Ordering a machine will take 10-20 days as it is initially shipped to them from the respective company.

They sell the following brands and related parts:

La Pavoni

Elektra

Quickmill

Pontevecchio

Lelit

Isomac

Bugatti

Zaconi

Motta (accessories)

Eureka

This is a fair priced website for most spare parts, and I have placed two orders with them over the past 1.5 years. They were accessories and replacement parts for my 1991 La Pavoni Professionala and 1991 Elektra micro casa a leva.

They ship via DHL and it arrived at my apartment in about 3 days. In both of my purchases they included a little gift packet of gaskets for each machine which I appreciated, and responded to emails within 24 hours. Even with shipping costs, for some parts that are harder to find this website is a good choice imo, and are a legitimate enterprise. I just order more parts rather than individual purchases.


----------



## Inktastic (Jul 27, 2020)

I am based in the UK and wanted to get some new gaskets for my Elektra lever machine. I found that to get these parts I was largely limited to one or two providers.

I found La Machina Del Caffe which is an Italian based business that was selling parts and accessories for most Italian made machines.

I have to say that the price for the gasket set was significantly less in comparison to what was available on the UK. They also shipped my order to me via UPS which made it from Italy to the my front door in under 2 days.

The website seemed dated but I decided to roll the dice. I cannot recommend them more. The shipping was completely reasonable, amounting to €5. Mind you it does select a more expensive shipping method by default initially. At a later point in the check out process it allows you to adjust it.

Overall excellent service. I got exactly what I needed, and probably even faster than I would have if I ordered it from a UK based shop.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I have heard nothing but good things about them. They seem to be an excellent company to deal with. What postage service did you use? @Inktastic?


----------



## Inktastic (Jul 27, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I have heard nothing but good things about them. They seem to be an excellent company to deal with. What postage service did you use? @Inktastic?


 I used the Priority Mail NO TRACKING. To my surprise, I was provided with a tracking number as they shipped with UPS. It said 15-40 days for delivery on the website, but it was 48 hours.


----------



## Inktastic (Jul 27, 2020)

@MediumRoastSteam it does specify small parts only. I imagine if I bought a portafilter and selected that shipping method, they would have likely adjusted the invoice.


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

I've used them as well - excellent service and prices


----------



## eamon (Jun 30, 2020)

Another thumbs from me. I bought a machine and about 10 other accessories, was shipped the following afternoon so everything must have been in stock. Skipping was dhl tracked, €18 for 18kg iirc. Again the website said small parts only, so was expecting there might be an additional charge. 
Of course the real test of any retailer is how they deal with things when they go wrong, but so far no need.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chriss29 (Oct 21, 2020)

Thumbs up from me too. Very responsive in my purchase of a La Pavoni portafilter back in May-20. €15 for next day delivery. Very pleased

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

I've just used this firm and was astonished by the great service.

I was ordering parts for an out-of-production machine where it's been replaced by a similar but not identical in some aspects machine. I had made errors in ordering the wrong items by ordering some for the new machine. They didn't know what I had, but they were so astute as to pick up the odd combination or parts. In the end they cancelled the incorrect order and confirmed the correct parts, enabling me to start afresh. So it's not just that they delivered what I ordered, nor that I confirmed everything at the weekend and the parcel arrived Tuesday having been despatched Monday, it's that they care about the customer getting the right outcome even if the customer would have been at fault.


----------



## Inktastic (Jul 27, 2020)

@AndyDClementsThat is very impressive to hear that someone had the intuition to double check an odd order.


----------



## L2en (Jun 10, 2018)

I've had great experience buying Lelit Elizabeth last week. Ordered midday Friday, whatsapp message with a photo of packed machine recieved about hour later, DHL tracking number an hour after that, machine arrived by midday on Monday. I would love to use them again and again, only the Brexit situation will probably prevent me ordering in the near future.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@AndyDClements - They checked with me as well when I ordered e61 parts and a 52mm tamper to be sure I hadn't made a mistake.

@L2en - Yeah I know what you mean, that and the Italian climbing shoe resoler I normally use are the first set of consumer related niggles I see coming up in the near future...

Shame as their service and prices are great!


----------

